
On the Turing Completeness of MS PowerPoint [pdf] - chrisdotcode
https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/twildenh/PowerPointTM/Paper.pdf
======
chrisdotcode
Associated YouTube video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNjxe8ShM-8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNjxe8ShM-8)

